# Handy case or "man purse?"



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Is it just me or is it hard to find a bag that will hold a small netbook and some accessories securely but still look manly??

I found something at Target that barely holds my netbook and it has plenty of storage...great for Travel. I just thought I'd get the opinions of the techies around here:

http://www.target.com/SwissGear-Ver...archPage=1&field_keywords=wenger vertical bag

I showed it to a couple of guys and they thought it was a Bible cover because of it's size and shape. Feel free to share your opinion on the bag.

Any suggestions for other bags would be welcome. I primarily am looking for a messenger bag that has pockets for phone, headphones, cables, etc.. And I'm looking at the sub-$50 range. Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks kinda like something I would see on campus around here. I think it would be ok, if you don't mind looking like a college student.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a backpack for my laptop (of course, larger than a netbook) made by the same company and would go that route again over the item you are looking at. When I skip town I am amazed at how much "stuff" I can cram into the thing.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I prefer a backpack or briefcase. These in between bags are nice, but always end up looking like a purse. My photo bag already looks purse like enough because of its size 

Like Richard, I find a backpack to work great for Travel. I have a Crumpler King Single that has a very nice laptop pocket that just fits my 14.1" laptop and it works wonderfully for traveling.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This thread made me think of this quote from 'The Hangover'..."It's where I keep all my things. Get a lot of compliments on this. Plus it's not a purse, it's called a satchel. Indiana Jones wears one."
:lol::lol:


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey, Jack Bauer uses one so a messenger-type bag can't be that wimpy.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Its a murse. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


Herdfan said:


> Its a murse. :lol:


You beat me to it.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Its a murse. :lol:


Yep...any guy that carries a bag that "pretty" needs to turn in his man-card.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One word: back pack. Makes almost any man _look_ like a rugged outdoorsman.

If you go for a man-purse, or a "murse", as it were, two things to keep in mind. First, make sure it has a special zippered and well-ventilated pocket for your 'nads and, second, try to avoid carrying it on your arm. If you inadvertently carry it on your arm, try not to let your wrist dangle.


----------

